# Aaaah, heaven on earth!



## CatLovers (Mar 13, 2008)

We are at the Kauai Coast Resort (Shell Vacations Club at Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy) right now, and I wanted to just quickly post to thank all those TUGgers that have helped us plan for this trip over the last year.

Today is our 2nd full day (of a 2-week trip) and my initial impressions about the resort are spectacular!  We have a one-bedroom ocean-front unit.  I had called ahead to request a 3rd (top) floor unit, and when we arrived, we discovered that was exactly what they gave us.  I am sitting at our dining table looking out over the ocean as I write this.  The lanai doors are open, and I can hear the ocean crash against the beach.  Heaven!  The view from our unit is breathtaking, and the staff here are friendly and accommodating.  The resort grounds are impeccable, there are hammocks scattered around, and the pool area is not crowded (no fighting for beach chairs here). I will post a full review when we get back.

We spent the morning yesterday at Poi'pu Beach in the south.  When we got there in the morning, the beach was almost deserted, but as the day went on, it got more crowded.  We left at about 2 PM when the population was just beginning to peak.  Stopped off and visited Lawai Beach and the Spouting Horn, and then finished up our day at Lydgate Park (on the east side).  Today we will be going Snuba-ing for the very first time at Lawai Beach.

Can you tell that I'm happy?   Thanks again TUGgers, appreciate your help.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2008)

I can smell the suntan lotion from here.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad everything is going well for you.  It's rainy and miserable here in Ohio.

Lisa, wishing she was in Kauai.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 14, 2008)

Aloha Cat Lovers! Enjoy Kauai (my favorite island) with so many shades of green. There is nothing like the spirit of Hawaii to melt away stress. You have so much more to see and do. I'll look forward to your impressions. We return on June 21st. Can't wait!


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Aloha!*

I can hear the ocean!  I'll be on Kauai in August for 3 weeks....Ka'Eo kai for two weeks, then finishing at Shearwater.  I think Kauai will always be my favorite neighbor island.  Have a great time!

Barb


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 15, 2008)

*SNUBA = scuba for "chickens"*

Okay, so we tried SNUBA for the very first time on Wednesday, and I have to say I am absolutely hooked.  What an incredible experience.  Just a little over two years ago I couldn't swim (I took lessons) and now look at me .... diving.  All bragging aside, I must highly recommend Snuba Kauai.  Our guide Kevin, was incredibly patient, allowing us all time to get comfortable at each stage before moving on to the next.  Before I knew it, I was 25 feet deep in the ocean, feeding hundreds of brightly-colored fish, and picking up sea cucumbers to examine them up close.  Wow!  If any of you have ever thought about diving, but are big chickens, like me, then I can confidently say to you to do this the next time you are in Kauai.  "If I can do it, anybody can!"

This experience was such a confidence-builder for me, that I have now signed up for introductory scuba with Fathom Five Divers next week right here in Kauai.  Introductory scuba does not require certification, nor does it certify you, but with some basic training, you can go down with a certified instructor.  Can't wait!


----------



## andypoole (Mar 15, 2008)

mmm...  I was in Kauai up until a week ago and your posts have made me want to be back there!! We were at Marriott Waiohai, so were right on Poipu Beach. During our time there we saw about 6 monk seals up on the beach, which was just fantastic. I saw the info on Snuba but was too chicken to try it. Pehaps next time though. We were going to zipline this time but DH had a bad back and we decided against it. 

Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2008)

CatLovers said:


> Before I knew it, I was 25 feet deep in the ocean, feeding hundreds of brightly-colored fish, and picking up sea cucumbers to examine them up close.



I'm sure you didn't know this, but feeding the fish in Hawaii and touching living creatures in the ocean is a big non-no.  

The Hawaii Coral Reef Network's Sustainable Diving and Snorkeling Guidelines

Feeding fish makes them dependent on human food, can make them sick, and causes more aggressive species to squeeze out shyer species.  Sea cucumbers are animals, and should not be touched.

The best practice when snorkeling is not to touch anything except the water and that includes not standing on coral reefs.


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 16, 2008)

*T'is okay.*



DeniseM said:


> I'm sure you didn't know this, but feeding the fish in Hawaii and touching living creatures in the ocean is a big non-no.



Normally, I would agree with you.  However, it was explained to us by local tour guides (most of whom are very supportive of positive ecological practices) that the two places in Kauai where this is acceptable is Lydgate Beach Park and Lawaii Beach.  I believe (too lazy to get up and check  ) that my Guidebook "bible" -- The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook -- indicates the same.

Like you Denise  , we are very ecologically minded and always seek to follow sustainable practices, so we were comfortable doing this based on the information that was provided.

Aloha!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2008)

CatLovers said:


> Normally, I would agree with you.  However, it was explained to us by local tour guides (most of whom are very supportive of positive ecological practices) that the two places in Kauai where this is acceptable is Lydgate Beach Park and Lawaii Beach.  I believe (too lazy to get up and check  ) that my Guidebook "bible" -- The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook -- indicates the same.
> 
> Like you Denise  , we are very ecologically minded and always seek to follow sustainable practices, so we were comfortable doing this based on the information that was provided.
> 
> Aloha!



I have to respectfully disagree with you - you were misled by someone who had a vested interest ($$$) in making sure you saw a lot of fish.  

I have heard this rationale from tour guides before:  "Everyone else is feeding the fish here, so it's OK if we do it too, because the fish have already come to expect it."   

That's why there are so many big aggressive fish at Lydgate Park - it could eventually ruin the snorkeling at Lawai'i Beach, too.  Which is secondary to  the damage it is doing to the delicate balance of the reef community.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, Mimi...Where will you be when you return to Hawaii?...On Kauai?  We'll be going to the Kauai Coast for 2 weeks beginning 6/21.  Jean




Mimi said:


> Aloha Cat Lovers! Enjoy Kauai (my favorite island) with so many shades of green. There is nothing like the spirit of Hawaii to melt away stress. You have so much more to see and do. I'll look forward to your impressions. We return on June 21st. Can't wait!


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 17, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> you were misled by someone who had a vested interest ($$$) in making sure you saw a lot of fish.  I have heard this rationale from tour guides before:  "Everyone else is feeding the fish here, so it's OK if we do it too, because the fish have already come to expect it."



Fortunately, our experience was nothing like this.  But .... your point is taken.


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 17, 2008)

So yesterday we tried ziplining for the very first time.  What fun!!  Even DH, who is afraid of heights, had a good time.

I am beginning to feel quite adventurous on this trip ... perhaps it's my mid-life crisis starting  !


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh no.  Not mid life crisis.  Hawaii and especially Kauai turns the clock backward.  Before long you will be a kid again.  That is why we keep going year after year.
 

Sterling, the Kauai Kid


----------



## travelbug (Mar 17, 2008)

I am beginning to feel quite adventurous on this trip ... perhaps it's my mid-life crisis starting  ![/QUOTE]

Yeah for you!!!  I am right in the middle of the MLC.  Last summer I took surf lessons and got up on the board.  What a feeling!  It didn't look pretty, but I didn't see any other 50 somethings out there trying.  Try it!

Marilyn


----------



## Mimi (Mar 17, 2008)

Jean, we will be in Waikiki for 2 weeks, starting 6/7 and 6/14 thanks to exchanges with Trading Places. Then our daughter and grandkids, Ryan, 14, and Carissa, 17, will join us at our home resorts: Pono Kai on 6/21, Kona Coast II on 6/28; and Maui Schooner from 7/5 to 7/12.  We enjoy our jaunts to the Coconut Marketplace, across from Kauai Coast. I can't wait to bite into a fresh Mahi Mahi sandwich and savor that yummy shave ice!


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the MLC continues.  Tomorrow (Wednesday) we will be going scuba diving for the very first time (with a certified instructor), and on Thursday I am going hang gliding.  I think my DH is getting worried  .  He categorically refuses to go hang gliding with me, and he said something about looking up my life insurance policy  !


----------

